# media player and divx reader



## Daddy (Nov 16, 2010)

Ok guys got my living room under control since i have a xbox 360 in there i can watch my netflix and also pop my usb flash drive in when i want to watch one of my DVDs from my home computer. 

But in my bedroom since i only have one 360 ive been looking into media players and or dvd players with divx/avi playback capability. 

I found this cheap dvd player that alot of people love to directly play there usb flash drives or external hdd.

http://www.overstock.com/Electronic...I-DVD-Player-Refurbished/3644168/product.html
I was also gonna pick up a roku xd to further use my netflix account. 

Do these 2 options seem like the best idea? Or is there one unit that does it all for around the same cost? 

Basically wanna be able to use netflix and my movies from my hdd way back in my bedroom for cheap since its the bedroom tv not really theater oriented. 

Not sure if i need a media player or if theres an adapter i can purchase for the usb side. 

any help is appreciated thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would probably go with the Roku. I have no experience with that DVD Player, but at that price I suppose you do not have much to lose.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Daddy (Nov 16, 2010)

Thats what im thinking myself. 

I would eventually like to bump up to a external HDD hooked directly to the tv somehow. but the bedroom is not priority since i only watch tv there before bed.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Why not go with the Roku XDS which supports local USB playback of:

USB 2.0 port (enabled via free Roku USB Media Player channel). Video support: MP4 (H.264), MOV (H.264), MKV (H.264) ASF/WMV (WMV9/VC-1). Audio support: MP3, AAC, Dolby Digital (MP4, MOV and MKV pass through only), DTS (MKV pass through only). Image support: JPG, PNG.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

+1 on the Roku XDS. With the exception of playing physical dvd's the Roku XDS will do what that dvd player can do and you only have to deal with connecting one device.


----------

